# Watershed Largo Deal



## josiahv (Jul 1, 2020)

Just an FYI: Watershed Largo can be found at backcountry.com for $76 (retail is $135). With cashback and a coupon I was able to get this for around $65 last time it was in stock. Nice little bag.









Watershed Largo 19.5L Tote - Paddle


Buy the Watershed Largo 19.5L Tote online or shop all Paddle from Backcountry.com.




www.backcountry.com


----------



## LJPurvis (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks! I just bought one for my wife!


----------



## parkers (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

I thought backcountry.com was still the devil, then again one of the few watersheds I don't have....


----------



## MR. ED (Jan 21, 2008)

Time heals most wounds


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

I no longer purchase from Backcountry.com, geartrade, steep and cheap, or any of their sites after their lawsuit. 

There's a local company that sadly shares a similar name that is not, as far as I know associated with backcountry.com (backcountrygear.com). I have in the past done business with backcountry.com and geartrade; no longer.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Time wounds all heels? Hope so...


----------

